

Twitter Tapping  - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/opinion/13sun2.html?_r=1

======
novum
I've long maintained that you should only post online what you are comfortable
with everyone - your coworkers, your friends, your employer, your _parents_ \-
knowing. Now we can add the government to that list.

